# Stratos CO-230 Lathe by Colt-Riss



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice review Jim. That lathe looks like it will handle anything. I never heard of that brand but I don't know much. Looks like you are enjoying having it around.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for such a in depth review. I think you should change your handle to LUCKYDOG.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like a win-win. I too have never heard of the brand but it seems to be working for you. I assume you've tried waxing or oiling the bed to make it slide easier.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Is there a North American vendor for this lathe?


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> Is there a North American vendor for this lathe?
> 
> - Wildwood


Apparently there are three:
http://colt-tools.com/en/kontaktmanager_midi


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Mar 30, 2019)

> Is there a North American vendor for this lathe?
> 
> - Wildwood


I spoke with Bradley M of Spiracraft who says Colt is pulling out of the American market. He says they are receiving all the existing N.America Stratos stock and parts. They had advertised the FU230 at $2500 w/5 year warranty but with Colt stopping shipments to the US they dropped the price to $2000 with no warranty. He said they had 2 left with one of those being held for me to purchase on May 3rd. If your intrested in this lathe you better jump now as they wont be available soon.

Underdog thank you for your review. It came out just in time to help me make up my mind on this lathe completely.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Went to all three sites listed and could find even the Midi lathe. Did find couple UK links. So guess previous poster has latest scoop on Colt lathes.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder how easy it will be to get parts for this thing?


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Mar 30, 2019)

> I wonder how easy it will be to get parts for this thing?
> 
> - Underdog


Bradley told me that his company, Spiracraft, was taking possesion of all Stratos parts currently in the US. He also said if needed they would help me in any way they can to get parts from the UK. Also HOPE Woodturning in the UK sells the Colt lathes and its accessories and their web site says they ship to the US. Their shipping rates arent bad either.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Mar 30, 2019)

Little update. I did buy the Stratos lathe yesterday and so far I love it. I also bought the extension and quick connect plates to go with it but that was an easy decision with the price being about half of the advertised one. Couldnt believe how much bigger it is when your standing in front of it. The pics didnt do it any justice. Its also alot quieter than I expected.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the new lathe! Here's to many happy hours of turning squares into rounds!


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry I missed your review when posted, but I got involved with life as an interruption. Although I never heard of the maker, it is very good looking and by your description, very current. In Feb, I bought a new Laguna 1836 and I am very satisfied with it (as I should be for the price). You mentioned you won yours, so you got a better deal. I think today's makers have smartened up because of the free flow of information common today. 
As for adding more weight, probably not needed. Yours is near as heavy as mine and I have not yet required more weight for stabilization. I have made bowls, spindles, various pieces of art, and even an acorn. No matter how out of balance the stock was, vibration has not been an issue. I made a very large bowl from the delivery pallet to try this out. I even made an acorn to confuse the squirrels that invade my yard. Good luck and let us see your turnings.


----------



## Calvin_kc (May 12, 2020)

If anyone who bought the Stratos lathe from Colt Company, I can help to do the after-sales service.


----------

